# Richard Baxter's "The Reformed Pastor" by Matthew McMahon



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 17, 2008)

Please allow me to recommend this excellent lecture by Dr. Matthew McMahon on Richard Baxter's work The Reformed Pastor:

SermonAudio.com - Who Are The PURITANS? 6/18

This lecture is useful for both clergy and laity alike. As even those who are not called to the gospel ministry need to know what to look for in a Pastor, and how to assess thier ministers Biblically.

I was especially encouraged to hear Dr. McMahon refer to how a Pastor needs to know how to help people with things like Fibromyalgia live a fruitful life. This is a subject which is rarely touched, and when it is, is often poorly handled. So sincere thanks to Dr. McMahon for mentioning this.


----------

